# New here



## RaccoonRiverRail (Jan 16, 2012)

Hello, my name is Brody Nielsen and I am hew to this board, and hopefully I'll have an S-scale railroad built soon, here it is,
It is replicating the train tracks that ran through Waukee,Adel,and Redfield Iowa.

Raccoon River Railroad (RCRV)
38 miles of trackage
Transfers w/ IAIS (Iowa Interstate) {Redfield}
Transfers w/ IASO (Iowa Southern) {Waukee}

Roster
EMD SD40 #200
EMD SD40 #201
EMD GP38-2 #103
EMD GP38-2 #102
EMD GP18 #101
EMD F7 #100

Rolling Stock
Grain Hoppers (x6)
Boxcars (x4)
Gondolas (x2)
Flatcars (x2)

M.O.W. Equip.
JD 544E
CAT 950B
JD 200DLC
IH Transtar II
Load King 40T lowboy


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Welcome to the S scale homeland, Racoon! Nice to have you join us. When you find time, post some pics of your work---we'd like to see them.

Best wishes,


----------

